# DIY background for 220g (warning: lots of pictures)



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Recently started on my background and thought I would post some pics as it comes along.

The material is 2" foam (original sheet was 4'x8'). I cut it down to size and using GE Silicone I attached a few layers together.



















Left the film on the styro on the back to help silicone it to the back of the tank. There will be space for intake/return for Rena XP4 and return for sump and possibly heaters.





































Next step is to figure out where the holes should be made for waterflow for the intake/returns and then will either cut to fit into the tank then go over the foam with a plumber's torch or vice versa.

What have others used to create waterflow but not let fish in?

Feel free to leave comments or ask any questions!


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good so far.

I see others using plastic mesh that is stiff but but still plyable.


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

You can use the black gutter guard mesh from HD, it comes in a roll of approx 5"x10' and is pretty cheap. I've been using it for years and it works perfect......I can post a pic of it if needed.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

overleaf said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> I see others using plastic mesh that is stiff but but still plyable.


Ya that white mesh from craft stores that kids use to weave yarn onto to make pictures etc.. cheap and super efficient

And that BG looks awesome so far.. good job!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the ideas and comments.

I went with the white mesh...bought a pkg of 6 for $2! Way more than I needed but it was cheap.

Used a plumber's torch (small blow torch) to melt the surface of the foam. Doing this helps strengthen the background and gives it a realistic rock look. When the foam melts, it hardens, so if fish pick at it they won't be able to bite into it.

Here are some updated pics.

Dry-fit into the tank - had to take a little off the center portion to fit under the support.




























Made three holes on each side (left/right) to allow water flow and siliconed white mesh to cover the back.




























Pics of the mesh:

1 sheet









An idea of how big the holes are:









Once the silicone cures on the mesh I will start applying the SikaTop with brown coloring added into it. My plans are to apply two base layers and then apply some different colors.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

wow! Nice job so far


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks nice. Pretty detailed, I'll be interested to see if the details are still there when its done. :thumb:


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I am going to use a product called Sikatop 107, which is a slurry used to water proof cisterns, etc. Good thing about this product is that it is mixed to a paint-like consistency, which allows almost all of the details to be seen after application.

Check out the first project I did about a year ago:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks very realistic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I applied the first layer of SikaTop last night without adding any color to it.

Tonight I applied another layer with brown color.

Here are the materials I used:

cheap 2" paint brush
SikaTop (powder and liquid)
container to mix in
paint stick to stir










First layer (no color added)



















Second layer (with brown concrete coloring added)



















My plans are to fill in the low spots (caves, cracks, etc) with black and then go over the entire project with various shades of brown. Might try some orange (buff coloring) or gray to see how it looks.

Here is a picture of the background I did last year:










I am not sure I want my new one to have as may colors (on this one I used: black, brown, brown/red, red, buff, & gray) . Was thinking of trying to make it more brown than anything.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't do a whole lot more, and let nature take its course.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

The first pic is only black added. I thought it looked a little plain so I added a little bit of color to it. Made a video as I think it will show the project a little better than the pics turned out but I need to upload the video first. Once it is up, I will post a link.

Sorry the pics aren't the best...

Only black added









More color added









This picture doesn't look very good but it shows the depth of the background a lot better than the above two pics.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

what did you use to carve the background?


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy **** that looks nice!

:thumb:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

looks awesome, what kind of substrate are you using? sand would look great


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

*** been waiting to see the rest of these but pics are not loading up here on my side.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

looks very good!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

A couple of answers to the questions to start off with:

I used a 10" knife to carve the background - worked pretty well (was much cleaner than the drywall saw I used last time in the fact it cuts instead of saws so not as many foam beads all over).










Using pool filter sand as my substrate. Have 100lbs to start with and may add more if it needs it. At $8 a 50lb bag it is affordable :thumb:










I siliconed the background in tonight and the process went well. Put some on the sides, bottom and a lot on the back.



















Not sure how others might do this but I was brainstorming ways to keep the intakes/outputs in place on the back of the tank and came up with this idea:










They are 1" squares that are sticky on the back and allow a ziptie to run through it. Works very well to keep them in place.










I have had a few people send me questions on coloring - the SikaTop is gray and I added cement coloring for the different layers.










Here a few pics after it was siliconed in the tank. I made a few 'rocks' with left over styro and tried to make them a little different color so they didn't blend in too much with the background:




























What do people think of the rocks? I am about 90% sure I want them in as I think the tank may look a little odd without anything else but the background in there. The things I like about them: they are taller but not huge like a real rock that size would be (the tank is about 30" tall and it is tough to find rocks/decorations that are more vertical than horizontal that don't weigh a lot), the rocks I made weigh about .1 lbs  so no worries of them falling over and doing any damage, and last - they would give the fish a few extra places to hide and swim around.

Only thing I don't like is they cover up some of the background :?

Let me know your thoughts/opinions on anything - thank you for all the comments posted so far!


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

I'm undecided about the rocks as I think they look a little strange being so elongated, but your background it absolutely sensational! When I eventually establish my dream tank (a 7x2x2 Frontosa and Tricoti setup) I'll certainly be trying my hand at creating a background in the same way.

I think you made a good decision using the brown/black colour pattern, it looks striking - I greatly prefer it to your previous effort (not that it was bad).

Hats off! :thumb:

Matt


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Not a fan of the rocks, love the bg. How do you plan on keeping the rocks from floating?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i would also put the rock horizontal to the aquarium instead of upward.
but that background is sick for a DIY. 
btw, im still having with ther direct link you sent me but after
deleting the i249 (after http//) part of the link i was able to view them.
thanks again and an awesome job so far on the whole project.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Background looks good, but speaking from experience, those rocks won't stay attached to the bottom for long. If you want to make matching rocks, I would suggest carving them out of solid concrete and allowing the concrete to cure then covering the concrete with the Sika top.


----------



## Nil (Jan 20, 2005)

I love the background. However, I think the rocks look artificial & fake. I also don't think the rocks match the background... I'd recommend trying to make the rocks look they same style as the background, and not quite as long & skinny (those look more like a tree branch shape).

On another point, I made styrofoam rocks that matched my background, and then stayed attached just fine with a good amount of silicone.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

For how long Nil? I agree that the silicone will hold them, but after a year or two, don't be suprised if a few pop off. I'm not a fan of attaching a large piece of styro to the bottom with silicone because I'm yet to see it hold up to the test of time. Especially those long skinny pieces with a small contact area.


----------



## Nil (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had them attached for going on 3 years. I used the silicone 1 which has better adhesion, and I wasn't skimpy about the amount of silicone I put on. Also, my pieces of stryrofoam had a little more contact area than the ones in the picture.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I was finally able to do a short video of the background.






Think I am going to scrap the fake rocks I made and go with a few plants and some real rocks.

I found the following for *10 cents a pound* at a local outdoor supply store. It was labeled Corral Creek Boulders but looks like Texas Holey rock to me :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats nice! I think-personally-it has so much depth to the detail you would have been good with out adding so much by painting it in.

that is one nice job! How many layers did you do of foam in all?

Also, sorry for the questions but how much was the Silka Top? I cant find it in my area.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the comments JWerner.

The foam is 2" thick per sheet and I ended up putting 3 layers together plus the three pieces on the back. So areas are 6" thick and where there is an extra piece on the back would be 8" thick. The corner overflows sit about 6" off the back of the tank and the background blends in fairly well with them.

SikaTop was around $65. It comes as the two parts: 1 gallon liquid and the bag of dry mix. I completed three backgrounds (one 4' wide and two 6' wide) so it can do a lot.

Here is a link to the distributors in PA... looks like there are 2 located in Pittsburgh area.

http://www.sikaconstruction.com/con-dis-pa.htm

Feel free to PM if you have any questions!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a link to a video of the final project.






Once I got all of my filtration hooked up, my Rena XP4 leaked a little in two places: the lid and the inlet. Hopefully it is an easy fix to buy some new o-rings to make a better seal.

Has anybody had any issues with their canister filter leaking?


----------



## Duncan6618 (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice background, I'm planning on doing a similar background on my 215. Where did you get the 2" thick styrofoam sheets at?


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I purchased the sheet at a Lowe's close to where I live. I did notice another location that I went to did not have the white 2" foam, it only had the blue.

Make sure to post some pics as you work on the background and good luck!


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

rchickering said:


> I was finally able to do a short video of the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which local outdoor supply store is selling those at 10 cents a pound???


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

jh82 - I sent you a PM with the info for the outdoor supply store


----------



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

After using the Sikatop, did you have to seal it with epoxy resin or anything, or you just painted it with Sikatop and put it in the tank like that?

I tried to do a small background with quickrete but I can't get the epoxy resin anywhere so I don't know what to use to seal it, kind of wasted time and money there, but if I can do one with sikatop and not have to worry about a sealer, I'll do one asap.

Thanks!


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

try any auto poarts store they sell the resin that is used for boats and is safe for water once cured.


----------



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that. I have another question. I just put some caves together using Great Stuff and play sand. How long do I have to let the Great Stuff sit before putting it in the tank? I let it sit for a few hours and now the caves are soaking in water.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

The Sikatop does not have to be covered with anything. It is approved to use in potable drinking applications (wells, cisterns, etc). I normally do a couple of layers: base with no color, then do a layer with color and then add the color highlights you want.

It is very easy to use.

I am not sure on your great stuff question as I haven't used it before.

Good luck!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

An update on the background...

Turns out the plastic lining that I left on the back of the styro somehow peeled off from the styro. I noticed one side of the styro was sitting an inch or so off the bottom of the tank one day.

I drained the tank and was going to pull the the left and right side of the background out to remove the silicone and plastic backing from the back of the tank. When I went to pull the background out, I couldn't - I had silicone some plants down in front of the background which didn't allow the background to come out.

The right side was sitting a little off of the bottom of the tank so I found some flat rocks and wedged them underneath.

With the center portion mostly underneath the glass support for the tank it won't move. Both the sides of the background have a corner underneath the glass support and they fit pretty tight against the overflow boxes in the corners. Not that I would probably ever try do this without silicone, but it turns out that the way I ended up putting the pieces in, will allow the background to stay in place.










The background itself is holding up well - have added a dozen calvus and plan to put more fish in over the next few weeks.


----------



## tripn (Jan 18, 2007)

any pics of final product? 
Love the BG totally awesome and thanks for sharing.. opcorn:


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Lets see some pics


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

miss post sorry


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

A few recent pics...


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Very cool BG! Looks very natural =D>

rchickering please post a pic on this thread

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=206914

I'm trying to get all the best BG's on one thread. Yours would be an excellent addition.


----------

